# Ubuntu und  Vodafone UMTS Stick



## dadom110 (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe hier ein kleines Ubuntu laufen, und einen USB Surfstick von Vodafone. Dieser Stick wird scheinbar bei mir leider nur als Speichergerät erkannt, hab schon einige Anleitungen gewälzt, aber da ich nicht besonders bewandert in dem Thema bin, klappt das ganze bei mir irgendwie nicht.

Jemand eine gute Idee?

Stick:
Vodafone Mobile Connect
HSDPA USB Stick
Model: K3565-Z

Versucht habe ich das ganze mit der Anleitung:
http://www.h-dawg.de/?p=248

leider ohne Erfolg:

Looking for target devices ...
 No devices in target mode or class found
Looking for default devices ...
 No default device found. Is it connected? Bye.

Viele Grüße
Dom


----------



## hela (1. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich besitze zwar einen solchen UMTS-Stick nicht und rede deshalb wie der Blinde von der Farbe, aber sieh dich mal hier um. Hier sind Treiber zu finden und im "Linux-Mobile-Connect"-Forum gibt es einen Thread,  der mit "Vodafone ZTE K3565-Z connected successfully on Ubuntu 9.04" betitelt ist.http://www.betavine.net/bvportal/forums/index.html?threadId=ff80808122654e6f01227632fff8503c


----------

